# U SAVE IT fruit jars



## wmjollyrancher (Apr 24, 2004)

I have just started collecting old fruit jars and have found some "u save it" jars for sale. I cannot find any information on these jars. anyone know what they may be worth?


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Apr 27, 2004)

It really depends. If yo go to ebay. type in speas and you'll find out lots.

 rick


----------

